# Copper deficiency v Graves



## Butterfly2004 (May 23, 2011)

I have come across an article that suggests a copper deficiency might be contributor to graves .. anyone else hear or read anything like that?

http://www.ithyroid.com/thyroid_eye_disease.htm

I asked my Endo and she says she's never heard of it.

Just for the heck of it - I am going to bring more "high" copper foods into my diet. It doesn't hurt that I happen to like "clams" and cocoa...

I start my radiation therapy today. didn't sleep a wink last night. glow


----------



## Butterfly2004 (May 23, 2011)

apparently I will experience some hair loss around my face... another piece of my vaniety hits the floor. My long bangs at least hid some of the "eye" effects. I sure hope the radiation works.

I've had 2 orbital decompression in my right eye, 2 lid lowering on the same eye. It seems to be fine now.

However my left eye - has a bit more attitude.

I've had 2 - 60 day sessions with Predizone; been treated with solu-meditrol in August.

Now I start the radiation (10 sessions) supplemented with Predizone. I so hope this works. However in all likelihood, my doc's say I will have to have the decompression. The treatments so far are just to stop or at least slow down the activity in my eye.

My measurements in my left jumped from 18-22 in Feb; since Feb I am now at 26. Uncomfortable as heck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Butterfly2004 said:


> apparently I will experience some hair loss around my face... another piece of my vaniety hits the floor. My long bangs at least hid some of the "eye" effects. I sure hope the radiation works.
> 
> I've had 2 orbital decompression in my right eye, 2 lid lowering on the same eye. It seems to be fine now.
> 
> ...


It will work; it did for me. I had 2000 RADS 3 times a week for 6 weeks concurrent w/Prednisone. Then I had to wait for about 18 months for everything to calm down and to be sure there was no more activity.

Then I had the orbital decompressions which was extensive in my case. Ethmoid sinus' removed, some of the boney orbital floor and fatty tissue. 8 hour surgery for both eyes.

I am please with the outcome. The left eye was the worst and it is still slightly out but not so a stranger could tell. The main thing is I can see; I did go temporarily blind in the left eye due to optic nerve stretching and compression. So, as far as I am concerned; it is a miracle!

Keep us in the loop!


----------



## Butterfly2004 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you Andro's - Survived my first Radiation session - actually wasn't that big of a deal - my imagination was my worst enemy! 
The "helmet" is more like a "fencing mask" and the technican's/nurses explained how the beam was targeting my eye. Showed my the cross section of my CT scan to help me understand how the back of the eye is where the target is. It really helped - understanding WHY I had to keep my eye's open and focused straight up. The reasoning is so not to get the "pupils" in contact with the beam - thereby minimizing the chance of CATERAK. I was tired - but yesterday I think the main source was my "pre-treatment" stress. .. 9 more to go.


----------

